# TEXAS COAST



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Hola brother, will give you a holler if I see you out. I have a little Rasso P14t, seafoam green with a merc 20 EFI. You are lurking were I like to lurk.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome aboard


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Welcome aboard. We fish some of the same waters. Hope to see you out there.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Hello


----------



## SSFiero (Sep 10, 2019)

I spent a couple weekends fishing in Galveston when I was stationed in TX. 
Great area. We were getting flounder on topwater baits. That’s a fun fish to watch hit spooks.


----------



## Mardar1 (Aug 7, 2019)

thanks , flounder is great game fish and I love to eat them


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jim Darby said:


> thanks , flounder is great game fish and I love to eat them


They aren’t a gamefish though...


----------



## Mardar1 (Aug 7, 2019)

Thanks as the we all know it a great fish to try catch and eat - As in the word "Game- hard to catch"


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Welcome aboard. We fish some of the same waters. Hope to see you out there.


Ditto! Looking forward to meet you on the water


----------

